# Hello from Coastal Georgia with a Cuban Fatty Qview



## billdawg (Aug 20, 2011)

So, I have been grilling for years, but just started smoking some about a year ago. I have an old Brinkmann Gourmet grill/smoker. It works ok, but my fiance' is buying me a new one as a wedding gift next month. Have not decided on which one yet. I made a fatty last year for the Georgia/Florida game last year, but had no idea what the name was. I just filled it with cheese and used ground beef and made it skinny enough to slice and make sliders with. I cooked it on the grill. Today was the first fatty on the smoker. I made a Cuban Fatty complete with ham, left over pulled pork, mustard, pickles, and Swiss cheese. I also made some Cuban bread and wrapped it in the bread dough to finish. Turned out great! I also did some ribs at the same time. Enjoy the pics! This is one of the most informative sights I have ever found. I have learned more in the last week reading the different threads than I ever could have through trial and error.








This was the ham, pulled pork and mustard.







Added the pickles and Swiss cheese







All rolled up and ready for the bacon.







Bacon weave and time for a cold beverage.







Rolled and ready for the smoker.







Mixing the Cuban bread with my fiance's new mixer....yes it is pink.







Dough is ready. I formed one into a loaf and let it rise. The other let rise before I rolled it out for the fatty.







Fatty fresh off the smoker. I forgot to take a pic of it on the smoker with the ribs I cooked at the same time.







Ready to wrap in the Cuban bread dough.







Trimmed the dough and wrapped the fatty. Ready for the oven.







Fresh out of the oven and delicious.







Served it with a side of creamy cole slaw.







Ribs came off 2 hours later.







Ribs turned out nicely too...wish I had not brain farted on the smoker pics.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 21, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!

The ribs & your fattie look delicious!


----------



## moikel (Aug 21, 2011)

Welcome aboard,hell of a lot of information,accumulated wisdom & insights at this place. Like the fatty,bread dough a nice touch sort of a beef wellington approach .We dont do them down this way
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





yet ! Ive actually been to Cuba back in 98, was there for the Havana Mardi Gras unintentionally,hell of a time.


----------



## miamirick (Aug 21, 2011)

love the cuban fattie,   that should go over big down here!


----------



## billdawg (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks guys. I am sure I will be posting more once all of the hectic wedding stuff is done, and we are back from the honeymoon, and I have a new smoker to play with.


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 21, 2011)

Looks amazing!! Care to share the recipe for the Cuban bread? Congrats on the wedding!  My wife and I were married at Epworth by the Sea. We make it down there a couple times a year, usually January and April to deliver and retrieve my in-laws who spend a few months in St. Simons each winter. One of my favorite areas on Earth.


----------



## billdawg (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks! I know Epworth by the Sea well, since I grew up on St Simons Island. It is a beautiful place. The recipe I used for the Cuban bread is one I got from youtube. Here is the link.     It was my first time making it, but it seemed to turn out well. My fiance' said it was pretty close, and since she spent 10 years in the keys, I trust her on that one.


----------



## roller (Aug 21, 2011)

I love Cuban food and make cuban sammies all the time. I will have to try your fattie it looks real good...Welcome to the forum...


----------



## billdawg (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks! I was a little worried about how it would turn out, but overall it was a winner!


----------



## meateater (Aug 21, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge.


----------



## tyotrain (Aug 21, 2011)

great job that looks amazing.. bet it was tasty


----------



## venture (Aug 21, 2011)

Yet another take on the fattie Wellington.  Looks great!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## michael ark (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you for the heads up on the bread.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice Job and Congrats on the Wedding! I hit 23 years with Mrs. J in June...Best thing I ever did...JJ


----------



## billdawg (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks Chef! I have waited 42 years for the right one, and it has been well worth the wait. She brings out the best in me, and best of all, she is a willing Guinea Pig for anything new I try to cook, grill or smoke.


----------



## shooter1 (Aug 22, 2011)

Great filling idea and it looks like it came out perfect. Think I'm going to have to give this one a try. Congratulations to you and your new bride.


----------



## billdawg (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks Shooter. If you make the bread, I would suggest a couple of things. Roll out the dough and then cover it with cellophane to let it rest before rolling it around the fatty. It will help help keep some air in it and not be so dense. Brush water on the top of the bread dough before you put it in the oven to keep the top softer and make sure you put the pan of water in the oven with it as the video states. Good luck!


----------



## flutterbye1 (Aug 22, 2011)

It all looks very delish!!!!  Ill have to give the cuban bread a whirl....  And welcome glad to have ya


----------



## sunman76 (Aug 22, 2011)

Right on that looks great.. welcome to SMF


----------



## sqwib (Aug 22, 2011)

Well done







Thanks for sharing

BTW


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice jobe on the fattie and ribs. Welcome to SMF and congrats on the wedding. Mrs Scar and I have 27 years in and it just gets better.


----------



## billdawg (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks y'all! You sure know how to make a guy feel welcome! I can't stop reading through the forums. I am blown away at all of the collective knowledge that is contained here. Looks like I am never going to run out of new projects.


----------



## michael ark (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice to have another sec member go HOGS


----------



## africanmeat (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## dtcunni (Aug 26, 2011)

Welcome to the party and that looks DAMN GOOD! Well done sir!


----------



## dogcop1us (Sep 25, 2011)

That looks awesome!


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

Welcome aboard .. That fattie is awesome


----------

